
A list of Free Software network services and web apps that can be hosted locally - jackgavigan
https://github.com/Kickball/awesome-selfhosted
======
jalami
This is good to see. I feel like self-hosting is no longer really a priority
for a lot of people, even privacy advocates. As things get more cloudy, people
end up trusting these third party services more and more. Even businesses and
schools are using cloud services like crazy.

I think there should be more talk about federation, exporting and importing
data. It also seems like serverless is the new hotness and getting a lot of
former self-hosted advocates' eyeballs.

Self-hosting is a lot of work for the everyman, but distributed trust (family,
work, neighborhood, school, etc) federation seems better than the status quo.
This might not be a popular position since most startups depend on roping
people into centralized clouds, but eh.

I wrote some about it and the Decentralized Web Summit here[0].

[0] [https://www.alami.io/post/decentralized-web-
summit-2016/](https://www.alami.io/post/decentralized-web-summit-2016/)

------
ashitlerferad
Some more similar lists:

[https://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox/LeavingTheCloud](https://wiki.debian.org/FreedomBox/LeavingTheCloud)
[http://wiki.autonomo.us/Wish_list](http://wiki.autonomo.us/Wish_list)
[https://prism-break.org](https://prism-break.org)

~~~
JoshTriplett
autonomo.us seems to point to a domain parker at the moment. That looks like a
really recent development; the whois information says the last transfer
occurred "Wed Aug 10 16:06:49 GMT 2016".

------
coldshower
Two github repos I don't see on this mega list are Wheatbin (project
management software) and RSSPBRRY feed reader.

A handy list regardless.

------
wineisfine
So we got to the perception now that anything not SaaS is "awesome sefhosted".

------
mattmatt
Hosted on github.

